# Easy pumpkin dog treats



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I found this recipe...couldn't be easier. 

This Dog Treat Recipe is Made with Pumpkin and is Super Healthy for Your Dog.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Awesome! I think I may have to give these a try this weekend. My girls LOVE their pumpkin!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I like it because rice cereal can be used. Good for food allergy problems.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sounds like a great treat, I am always looking for something without a lot of fat. With Clyde's pancreatitis history, I only do low fat treats!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you for posting the recipe. So nice it's easy!  I'll definitely try this out for the pups.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm thinking of taking this and adapting it for Yogi's first birthday treats! We have a digestively sensitive older golden so I need to tweak it a bit for him, but it's a great idea!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

What an easy recipe! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks a lot for posting! I'm going to try and make some treats this weekend. The mashed pure pumpkin comes in a can at the store right (yeah I never shop for things like this), or do I need to mash a pumpkin myself?


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Melfice said:


> Thanks a lot for posting! I'm going to try and make some treats this weekend. The mashed pure pumpkin comes in a can at the store right (yeah I never shop for things like this), or do I need to mash a pumpkin myself?


You can buy it at the store, just be sure not to get the pumpkin pie filling (lots of sugar and other bad things). The cans look very similar.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

PiratesAndPups said:


> You can buy it at the store, just be sure not to get the pumpkin pie filling (lots of sugar and other bad things). The cans look very similar.


Thanks for the heads up. I will make sure to get the correct can, and I think my pups will love these treats


----------



## kellwisegamgee (Sep 11, 2013)

Looks good! I'll have to try these. Penny loves pumpkin!


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Possibly dumb question but what would rice cereal be? Like rice krispies? Lol  
Samsom does not do well with grain, what could be replaced instead. Thanks!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Cream of Rice...hot cereal.


----------



## Reese9 (Jan 11, 2012)

We made Reese organic pumpkin, peanut butter dog treats yesterday. Here is a cute little collage of how things turned out. :wave:


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm definitely gonna make these. I need a dog bone cutter now. Lol oh and I didn't realize a box of dried milk cost 6.99 now. I guess that's why these dogs are spoiled. Haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Penny's Mom said:


> Cream of Rice...hot cereal.


Ok hmm not familiar with this! Must not be a BC thing? I guess i coud use hot oatmeal....:crossfing


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

cream of wheat is normally next to oatmeal in the aisle

also attached a pic of rice cereal

oh and also, the article mentions someone else using oatmeal.

_"I followed the Pumpkin Wafers Dog Treat Recipe Yum...I doubled everything except the Cream of Wheat...I added 3/4 cup of oatmeal...this was an amazingly easy recipe, my boys loved it...I used the pastry bag, so that we had treats for our little friends and for training treat size too..." Thanks Honey Bee!

Just to recap, she doubled the recipe but she did NOT double the Cream of Wheat, she added 3/4 cup of oatmeal instead.

Enjoy!_

Thanks, *Penny's Mom* for the link! It definitely is easy enough for me 

P.S. *Reese9* - how much peanut butter to add?


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Hina said:


> cream of wheat is normally next to oatmeal in the aisle
> 
> also attached a pic of rice cereal
> 
> ...



Oh my thanks! :wavey:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I use the dried milk in my tea. It doesn't water it down like milk. Also good in coffee. Makes great instant pudding too. Thickens really well in cream sauces.


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

I was wondering how much peanut butter to use.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

